# Shark alert



## Old Smokey (Sep 13, 2013)

Just wanted to alert my fellow BOTL, my B&M received several Anejo Sharks this morning. You might want to inquire at yours if these interest you.


----------



## Joe K (Oct 30, 2013)

did they get singles or boxes ?


----------



## dj1340 (Mar 30, 2009)

They usually ship as boxes and sell as singles or some limit number


----------



## sjcruiser36 (Dec 20, 2012)

I signed up for an alert from an online B&M, and they got them in today also, but they wanted $39 for one, which later jumped up to $69.00 for one, $174 for a 5ver, and $700 for a box:wacko: This is the highest I have seen anywhere since last year


----------



## Shemp75 (May 26, 2012)

sjcruiser36 said:


> I signed up for an alert from an online B&M, and they got them in today also, but they wanted $39 for one, which later jumped up to $69.00 for one, $174 for a 5ver, and $700 for a box:wacko: This is the highest I have seen anywhere since last year


now thats just a joke. i know 2 online vendors right now that have them for $320ish


----------



## sjcruiser36 (Dec 20, 2012)

Shemp75 said:


> now thats just a joke. i know 2 online vendors right now that have them for $320ish


I thought I was seeing things, when I responded to the email. I then went down the list of my saved cigar vendors to see what they wanted for these even if they were out of stock, any this was double the price or more.


----------



## AndyJCL (Jan 3, 2013)

Old Smokey said:


> Just wanted to alert my fellow BOTL, my B&M received several Anejo Sharks this morning. You might want to inquire at yours if these interest you.


Do you mind sharing through PM how much your local B&M is asking for a box?


----------



## Old Smokey (Sep 13, 2013)

AndyJCL said:


> Do you mind sharing through PM how much your local B&M is asking for a box?


I didn't see a box price, just a box of singles that were priced at $10.15 per stick. They usually knock 10% of a box purchase. My B&M guy wasn't there, he had taken his dog to the vet.


----------



## Herf N Turf (Dec 31, 2008)

sjcruiser36 said:


> I signed up for an alert from an online B&M, and they got them in today also, but they wanted $39 for one, which later jumped up to $69.00 for one, $174 for a 5ver, and $700 for a box:wacko: This is the highest I have seen anywhere since last year


 Fuente catches wind of that and that's the last Fuente cigar they'll ever see.



Old Smokey said:


> I didn't see a box price, just a box of singles that were priced at $10.15 per stick. They usually knock 10% of a box purchase. My B&M guy wasn't there, he had taken his dog to the vet.


 MSRP is $12 mostly go for $15. That's below box price. Grab'em ALL!


----------



## sjcruiser36 (Dec 20, 2012)

Herf N Turf said:


> Fuente catches wind of that and that's the last Fuente cigar they'll ever see.
> 
> MSRP is $12 mostly go for $15. That's below box price. Grab'em ALL!


Most of my local places, including Holt's have them for the prices that you listed, which I believe is normal. I've been blowing my money on the stuff for the wineador and "other" cigars, so since I have a few in the humi already, I'm in no rush. I'm sure a fellow BOTL will be looking to unload some eventually.


----------



## sjcruiser36 (Dec 20, 2012)

Herf N Turf said:


> Fuente catches wind of that and that's the last Fuente cigar they'll ever see.
> 
> MSRP is $12 mostly go for $15. That's below box price. Grab'em ALL!


OK, so I wanted to give this vendor the benefit of the doubt after you guys responded, so I called them to check the price of the Arturo Fuente Anejo #77 , "The Shark," and the prices I listed earlier from the website is correct. The customer serve rep went to check the price with someone else, who confirmed the price stated, "these are are very rare cigars, and they usually sell by the box (listed at $699), so once they open the box, they have to list the singles in order to make a profit, and to ensure the singles sell. She definitely had my head spinning, after the last statement which didn't make any sense to me, but either way, they definitely have them way over the mrsp and other vendors.


----------



## Herf N Turf (Dec 31, 2008)

sjcruiser36 said:


> OK, so I wanted to give this vendor the benefit of the doubt after you guys responded, so I called them to check the price of the Arturo Fuente Anejo #77 , "The Shark," and the prices I listed earlier from the website is correct. The customer serve rep went to check the price with someone else, who confirmed the price stated, "these are are very rare cigars, and they usually sell by the box (listed at $699), so once they open the box, they have to list the singles in order to make a profit, and to ensure the singles sell. She definitely had my head spinning, after the last statement which didn't make any sense to me, but either way, they definitely have them way over the mrsp and other vendors.


Seriously, man, I'd call Fuente and narc on them. Fuente WILL cancel their account over that. That's just BS.

Oh yeah, add to that that they're not supposed to put on the internet.


----------



## dj1340 (Mar 30, 2009)

I just picked up a box for $325 including tax. Can't see paying the crazy amount some of these folks are asking.


----------



## Herf N Turf (Dec 31, 2008)

sjcruiser36 said:


> I signed up for an alert from an online B&M, and they got them in today also, but they wanted $39 for one, which later jumped up to $69.00 for one, $174 for a 5ver, and $700 for a box:wacko: This is the highest I have seen anywhere since last year


I'd sure love to know the name of this gouger. If he's a Fuente account, he wouldn't be for long. If he's not, that would explain it.


----------



## FireRunner (Jul 19, 2012)

sjcruiser36 said:


> OK, so I wanted to give this vendor the benefit of the doubt after you guys responded, so I called them to check the price of the Arturo Fuente Anejo #77 , "The Shark," and the prices I listed earlier from the website is correct. The customer serve rep went to check the price with someone else, who confirmed the price stated, "these are are very rare cigars, and they usually sell by the box (listed at $699), so once they open the box, *they have to list the singles in order to make a profit*, and to ensure the singles sell. She definitely had my head spinning, after the last statement which didn't make any sense to me, but either way, they definitely have them way over the mrsp and other vendors.


That is one of the biggest lies ever told in the cigar industry. The markup on cigars is so high it's ridiculous. I know well enough that it's at least in the several hundred percent mark up amount.


----------



## BoogieEngineer (Oct 16, 2013)

I got a box for $319. Any BS far beyond that should be reported to Fuente.

I saw a few places that sell/sold them at a better price like $276/box at Bonita, but they all are out of stock. Guess it's just marketing, once they are loaded the price will jump up.


----------



## D307P (Sep 28, 2012)

BoogieEngineer said:


> I got a box for $319. Any BS far beyond that should be reported to Fuente.
> 
> I saw a few places that sell/sold them at a better price like $276/box at Bonita, but they all are out of stock. Guess it's just marketing, once they are loaded the price will jump up.


I order a box of Sharks every year from Bonita Smoke Shop and always had good service. Last week as soon as they arrived I ordered a box. Got a phone call about 1/2 hour later that they wouldn't sell me a box, only 2 sticks. Said forget it. Last year shark box was $230 from them.


----------



## BoogieEngineer (Oct 16, 2013)

D307P said:


> I order a box of Sharks every year from Bonita Smoke Shop and always had good service. Last week as soon as they arrived I ordered a box. Got a phone call about 1/2 hour later that they wouldn't sell me a box, only 2 sticks. Said forget it. Last year shark box was $230 from them.


I called them and was told the exact same thing. Actually they ran out of stock on boxes but the "Add to cart" button's still on. Bad website management. The two singles can be had for $13.8 per though, good price if somebody still want them.


----------



## D307P (Sep 28, 2012)

BoogieEngineer said:


> I called them and was told the exact same thing. Actually they ran out of stock on boxes but the "Add to cart" button's still on. Bad website management. The two singles can be had for $13.8 per though, good price if somebody still want them.


Yes, but add $6.95 shipping and your 2 sticks are over $17 a piece. Box price had free shipping


----------



## BoogieEngineer (Oct 16, 2013)

D307P said:


> Yes, but add $6.95 shipping and your 2 sticks are over $17 a piece. Box price had free shipping


Good point


----------



## Lrbergin (Jun 14, 2012)

I picked up a 5er off another board for $55 from 2011. I've never been a big fan of the Anejo's fresh, so I figured I try some aged ones and see if they do anything for me.


----------



## Frodo (Oct 1, 2009)

Lrbergin said:


> I picked up a 5er off another board for $55 from 2011. I've never been a big fan of the Anejo's fresh, so I figured I try some aged ones and see if they do anything for me.


Yup 2.5 yrs needed for me. They really come in to their own then...


----------



## Herf N Turf (Dec 31, 2008)

Frodo said:


> Yup 2.5 yrs needed for me. They really come in to their own then...


Really good years are really good fresh. 2012 was exceptional, but I've certainly had sharks that reinforce your rule.


----------



## rraming (Nov 4, 2013)

Thought maybe you were talking about me!


----------



## sullen (Sep 10, 2013)

How do the other Anejo vitolas compare to the Sharks, in terms of flavor and body??


----------



## flyinillini75 (Jun 7, 2007)

Yeah just saw that mikes cigars online has the box of sharks for $699.00 At that price you might as well smoke $100 dollar bills.


----------



## Old Smokey (Sep 13, 2013)

sullen said:


> How do the other Anejo vitolas compare to the Sharks, in terms of flavor and body??


I have been wondering that also. I went back to the B&M after work today and there were no Sharks left, but I did grab 15 Anejo #46 's. Got them home and put them to bed. But am curious how they compare to the Shark. They were cheaper by $3 a stick.

Anyone?


----------



## Lrbergin (Jun 14, 2012)

Old Smokey said:


> I have been wondering that also. I went back to the B&M after work today and there were no Sharks left, but I did grab 15 Anejo #46 's. Got them home and put them to bed. But am curious how they compare to the Shark. They were cheaper by $3 a stick.
> 
> Anyone?


Honestly I think they are as good if not better. The Shark and the 46 are my two favorite vitolas. I tend to like smaller ring gauge cigars typically though.


----------



## Old Smokey (Sep 13, 2013)

Lrbergin said:


> Honestly I think they are as good if not better. The Shark and the 46 are my two favorite vitolas. I tend to like smaller ring gauge cigars typically though.


Thanks Luke. I was hoping they would be comparable. I am glad I grabbed a few while they were available.


----------



## Bondo 440 (Jul 24, 2012)

rraming said:


> Thought maybe you were talking about me!














Bondo 440 said:


> ..... tell me about it, LolZ


----------



## Dr. Conny (Feb 17, 2013)

I have been shark hunting since in saw this thread to no avail. That was until last night when I strolled into a B&M nearby that I didn't know about. After strolling the humidor and snagging some WOAMs and Liga 9's, I asked the owner who was standing by some boxes near the register if they had any Anejos hanging around. He placed his hand on the box to his right and said the magical words "as a matter of fact I just unpacked them." Sadly he would only sell me 2 of each vitola, but they were priced at 11.55, so I really couldn't complain. I stocked up and now they are headed for the "Ark" two by two.


----------



## BoogieEngineer (Oct 16, 2013)

Dr. Conny said:


> I have been shark hunting since in saw this thread to no avail. That was until last night when I strolled into a B&M nearby that I didn't know about. After strolling the humidor and snagging some WOAMs and Liga 9's, I asked the owner who was standing by some boxes near the register if they had any Anejos hanging around. He placed his hand on the box to his right and said the magical words "as a matter of fact I just unpacked them." Sadly he would only sell me 2 of each vitola, but they were priced at 11.55, so I really couldn't complain. I stocked up and now they are headed for the "Ark" two by two.
> View attachment 46707


Are ya kidding, that's some great price! I got Sharks for $16 each, damn. Usually shops will limit customers to 2 singles and/or 1 box. Did you offer to get a box instead of just singles? I'd come to that B&M a 2nd time to get more, this time make yourself up so they wouldn't recognize you . Or ask someone else to buy em for you


----------



## Joe K (Oct 30, 2013)

Nice score. I got 2 boxes on Thursday from a place for 350 a box and 2 more boxes yesterday at 230 a box. 1 or 2 more boxes of sharks and I can start getting the Opus stuff. My local b&m got the Opus 22 boxes in yesterday. It's a box of 6 cigars for around 250, I really want to smoke the AF 13


----------



## BoogieEngineer (Oct 16, 2013)

Joe K said:


> Nice score. I got 2 boxes on Thursday from a place for 350 a box and 2 more boxes yesterday at 230 a box. 1 or 2 more boxes of sharks and I can start getting the Opus stuff. My local b&m got the Opus 22 boxes in yesterday. It's a box of 6 cigars for around 250, I really want to smoke the AF 13


Can you share where you got the Shark boxes? 230/box is an excellent price.


----------



## Dr. Conny (Feb 17, 2013)

I'd come to that B&M a 2nd time to get more said:


> I tried to get him to bite on the box but it looked like he had gotten only one box of each size and he held firm. I have honestly already debated your other two suggestions...we will see what this evening holds in store


----------



## Passprotection (Jan 28, 2013)

Dr. Conny said:


> I tried to get him to bite on the box but it looked like he had gotten only one box of each size and he held firm. I have honestly already debated your other two suggestions...we will see what this evening holds in store


If it wasn't so far upstate, I'd drive up for some. B&M's in the Charleston area are a bit underwhelming.


----------



## Dr. Conny (Feb 17, 2013)

Passprotection said:


> If it wasn't so far upstate, I'd drive up for some. B&M's in the Charleston area are a bit underwhelming.


Not to mention those "Charleston" prices... you do have Lianos dos Palmas though... they make some great stuff for very reasonable prices.


----------



## gehrig97 (Aug 19, 2007)

Re: the question as to how Sharks compare to the other sizes in the Anejo line: I find that all the Anejos are essentially the same in terms of body/flavor. There are certain subtle variations to the smaller RGs (as to be expected as the wrapper/filler ratio changes. But there is no difference, to my palette, between the 55 (torpedo) and the Shark. 

That said, the Shark really is a work of art and I seek them out every year. 

Anejos, to me, aren't the most complex smoke -- but they are delicious (and pack enough punch to get your attention). Far and away Fuente's best.


----------



## LuvMaduros (Aug 24, 2012)

My B&M received there allotment of one box in each size a week ago. Luckily I was the first to see them. Grabbed 4 sharks (all they would let me have.) Sent my wife by and they had dropped it to 2 per customer. Grabbed 2 more the next day. Now they are gone Guess I'll start grabbing 2 at a time of the others until they are gone like I did last year. At least I still have 6 of last years in the humi to do while these get ready.


----------



## Sprouthog (Jul 25, 2012)

No sharks around here. I'll just be jealous of yours.


----------



## Joe K (Oct 30, 2013)

The Anejo's are out there. From word I got third party via Carlito himself, there are not a lot of shark's out there this year. So grab what you can get as soon as you see them. From what I understand there is only one girl who roll's the sharks. That's the only job in the factory that she is assigned to.


----------



## Sprouthog (Jul 25, 2012)

I got a few online at a reasonable price but I won't know for sure until they ship. Got a phone call today saying a couple of other sticks I bought were no longer in stock. I do enjoy the hunt.


----------



## KcJason1 (Oct 20, 2010)

My b&m got them... They were $13.. I passed the sharks are OVERRATED!!!

I did consider some 46's though.


----------



## KcJason1 (Oct 20, 2010)

sullen said:


> How do the other Anejo vitolas compare to the Sharks, in terms of flavor and body??


The 46 wins hands down!


----------



## PufPufPass (Feb 24, 2010)

KcJason1 said:


> The 46 wins hands down!


I concur!! I bought like 12 46s last year, still havbe a bout 10 Sharks with 2-4 years on them, smoked 1, was OK. I think they are better fresh.. 46s are great as you smoking a lot of that wrapper


----------



## trekwars2000 (Oct 14, 2013)

Just called a B&M by my in-laws house in SoCal. The owner said he hasn't gotten any in yet. He seemed to think the east coast got it first and it would be 2 weeks before he'd get any. Anyone else of the west coast get any yet?


----------



## Laynard (Oct 10, 2013)

That's what I'm hearing. I drive to make my living and have been hitting every B&M I come across since the shark alert went out. We are a few weeks behind. A lot are getting other vitolas of Anejo now, but the sharks should be in early (around Tuesday) next week.


----------



## rtrimbath (Sep 22, 2013)

I just picked up 2 today at my local B&M in Pittsburgh for $12 a piece.


----------



## trekwars2000 (Oct 14, 2013)

Laynard said:


> That's what I'm hearing. I drive to make my living and have been hitting every B&M I come across since the shark alert went out. We are a few weeks behind. A lot are getting other vitolas of Anejo now, but the sharks should be in early (around Tuesday) next week.


Tracy, thanks. I don't want to hyjack this thread, but any suggestions for a good B&M in the Tustin/Santa Ana area?


----------



## Laynard (Oct 10, 2013)

Sorry, Rob. No idea. I'm NorCal born and raised.


----------



## BoogieEngineer (Oct 16, 2013)

trekwars2000 said:


> Just called a B&M by my in-laws house in SoCal. The owner said he hasn't gotten any in yet. He seemed to think the east coast got it first and it would be 2 weeks before he'd get any. Anyone else of the west coast get any yet?


That may be true. I got a box from PA. Haven't checked the B&M's here in San Diego but I really don't need to anymore.


----------



## Old Smokey (Sep 13, 2013)

Are these Anejo always in such short supply? The Sharks at my B&M were gone in 2 days and I think he got at least 5-10 boxes. If so, any idea why? Is this years supply smaller than previous years? I am a new cigar smoker and this is my first Anejo season so I am curious.


----------



## VAcigars (Nov 28, 2012)

Old Smokey said:


> Are these Anejo always in such short supply? The Sharks at my B&M were gone in 2 days and I think he got at least 5-10 boxes. If so, any idea why? Is this years supply smaller than previous years? I am a new cigar smoker and this is my first Anejo season so I am curious.


usually only the sharks go real fast and become htf. The rest are usually fairly easy to get this time of year if you want them


----------



## Old Smokey (Sep 13, 2013)

VAcigars said:


> usually only the sharks go real fast and become htf. The rest are usually fairly easy to get this time of year if you want them


Thanks John. My local put out the Sharks and 46's first. Then 48's and 55's. Today he only had 50's. He didn't put them all out at once. I spent my allowance on the Sharks and 46's. Haven't smoked any of them yet, going to wait about 3 more weeks and then will try one of each. I hope I like them.


----------



## VAcigars (Nov 28, 2012)

Old Smokey said:


> Thanks John. My local put out the Sharks and 46's first. Then 48's and 55's. Today he only had 50's. He didn't put them all out at once. I spent my allowance on the Sharks and 46's. Haven't smoked any of them yet, going to wait about 3 more weeks and then will try one of each. I hope I like them.


I think you did good  The sharks and the 46s are my favorites out of all of them. And to caveat my last comment, the rest are fairly easy to get compared to the sharks, they all sell out eventually, especially at a B&M that only gets a small allotment


----------



## Joe K (Oct 30, 2013)

There are not that many out there, most b&m 's are only getting about 4 boxes of Anejo's and out of that most places don't even get any sharks. I got 6 boxes and two more on the way and my shark hunt is over.
View attachment 81993


----------



## HIM (Sep 12, 2012)

If anyone is able to hook up a 5er or interested in trading shoot me a PM. I'll make it worth your while.


----------



## CaneCorso (Dec 3, 2012)

I was at my local shop today and I heard they sold out of #77 in two days. They have plenty of Anejo's in other sizes though. So I bought two 50's and a 48. As I'm smoking in the lounge, I over hear the man sitting next to me telling someone that another local shop has Sharks in stock and that he bought some. A half hour went by and I asked him about where he bought the Shark so I could grab one. He asks me if I ever had one to which I replied, I have not. He took one out of his herf a dor and just gave it to me. I was totally blown away as I just met him so I offered to buy him something at the shop we were at . We walked into shop humidor and he picked out two sticks he wanted for trade and called it a day (ended up being just under $13 with tax). It was real nice of this man for this generous offer. Sorry for the hi-jack but that's my story and I can't wait to smoke this bad boy. Cheers and Happy Thanksgiving!


----------



## Joe K (Oct 30, 2013)

Last two boxes came today, my hunt is complete.
View attachment 82021


----------



## Laynard (Oct 10, 2013)

Joe K said:


> Last two boxes came today, my hunt is complete.
> View attachment 82021


Seriously?! I'd say that's ridiculous if I wasn't so jealous. Sharks haven't even hit the West Coast yet. :boohoo:


----------



## PufPufPass (Feb 24, 2010)

let sharks be.. do me a favor and try 46 and 60.. both are better IMO.. just called my B&M and they got all sizes but sharks.. 46 for $8.50 and 60 for $10.50 a piece.. need to get those.. What I am trying to hunt down are Opus Petite Lancerors to try and put to sleep for 3-5 years.. I hope they get it by Christmas.


----------



## sullen (Sep 10, 2013)

i agree, liked the 46 better than the shark.


----------



## Joe K (Oct 30, 2013)

Laynard said:


> Seriously?! I'd say that's ridiculous if I wasn't so jealous. Sharks haven't even hit the West Coast yet. :boohoo:


I don't think there are any left for the West Coast :fencing:


----------



## Laynard (Oct 10, 2013)

Joe K said:


> I don't think there are any left for the West Coast :fencing:


out:


----------



## Joe K (Oct 30, 2013)

Just messin wit ya dude, I have no idea


----------



## Old Smokey (Sep 13, 2013)

It seems strange they weren't shipped at the same time. Any sightings yet? Here in middle America we got ours 2 weeks ago. Hopefully you left coasters will get yours soon.


----------



## KcJason1 (Oct 20, 2010)

Sharks are such a novelty! True enthusiasts like the 46 best!:mischief:


----------



## KcJason1 (Oct 20, 2010)

Old Smokey said:


> It seems strange they weren't shipped at the same time. Any sightings yet? Here in middle America we got ours 2 weeks ago. Hopefully you left coasters will get yours soon.


Word... Sharks always come in whenever the rest of the anejos come in.


----------



## s55amgxxx (Sep 6, 2013)

does anyone know where they sell them in long island ny area for a decent price i cant seem to find any


----------



## sullen (Sep 10, 2013)

s55amgxxx said:


> does anyone know where they sell them in long island ny area for a decent price i cant seem to find any


they're somewhere on the island, dunno if they have a b&m
Arturo Fuente Anejo Cigars, Discount Arturo Fuente Anejo Cigars - Superiorcigars.com


----------



## Joe K (Oct 30, 2013)

Just wondering if any Anejo's hit the West Coast yet ?


----------



## Laynard (Oct 10, 2013)

Joe K said:


> Just wondering if any Anejo's hit the West Coast yet ?


I went into a B&M Thursday (the guy told me before he was expecting them last Tuesday) and now he says Monday. My fingers are crossed.


----------



## Joe K (Oct 30, 2013)

I did find out this week that the Anejo batch was very small this year from a few of my friends that went to the event in NY last Thursday that spoke with Fuente


----------



## bogiestogie (Jul 22, 2013)

Sharks All gone here in San Antonio, bough the last two today. But plenty of tasty 46's are left mmmm.


----------



## ezlevor (Oct 29, 2012)

I've yet to try one. Still have one from the NST that I've been successfully forgetting about. I think it just hit about a year worth of rest.


----------



## huynha (Feb 6, 2013)

My local B&M just received some Sharks today, actually their 2nd shipment. In case this is happening anywhere else too.


----------



## BlueDevil07 (Jun 20, 2013)

Just got an alert email from Atlantic Cigar that they have Shark singles available. There's a limit of 2 per customer and they're priced at $12.95 each.


----------



## FlyingDog88 (Nov 13, 2013)

Just picked up two for me and one for a buddy at my local B&M last night. And at 15 bucks a pop not a bad price either.


----------



## Laynard (Oct 10, 2013)

I gave up my West Coast hunt and just bought some off a BOTL. :biggrin:


----------



## wrx04 (Apr 1, 2012)

I bought three sharks on Monday ($11 per). I think i might make a trip back to the B&M and buy a few more. The girl said the Opus sell out in a single day, but they had SEVERAL full boxes of Anejos. I dont get it really, unless people just chase the 'Opus' name. I think the anejos are just as good or BETTER than the opus. Ive only had one (young) opus though.


----------



## Frodo (Oct 1, 2009)

wrx04 said:


> I think the anejos are just as good or BETTER than the opus. Ive only had one (young) opus though.


Makes alot of difference when the opus has age.


----------



## sjcruiser36 (Dec 20, 2012)

huynha said:


> My local B&M just received some Sharks today, actually their 2nd shipment. In case this is happening anywhere else too.


@huyna, is there a shop in Philly that has them in stock. I'm looking to pick up a 5ver or so, and can make the drive into the city, or have them shipped to me in Jersey. Thanks


----------



## sjcruiser36 (Dec 20, 2012)

BlueDevil07 said:


> Just got an alert email from Atlantic Cigar that they have Shark singles available. There's a limit of 2 per customer and they're priced at $12.95 each.


Picked up two from Atlantic., too bad on the limit though as I wanted a 5ver total. I didn't realize they were so close (Folcroft, PA), and they were here in one day/overnight.


----------



## huynha (Feb 6, 2013)

sjcruiser36 said:


> @huyna, is there a shop in Philly that has them in stock. I'm looking to pick up a 5ver or so, and can make the drive into the city, or have them shipped to me in Jersey. Thanks


Actually in King of Prussia which is probably a hike for you unless you decide to do some xmas shopping at the mall there. A new shop that opened a few months ago, Cigar Mojo. They only got one more box on Monday so chances are its gone by now :-(.


----------



## sullen (Sep 10, 2013)

sjcruiser36 said:


> Picked up two from Atlantic., too bad on the limit though as I wanted a 5ver total. I didn't realize they were so close (Folcroft, PA), and they were here in one day/overnight.


Yeah I got mine the next day as well. GREAT shipping.


----------

